# is this bacterial? see pic plz



## Efishency (Nov 29, 2010)

hello

following some bad water management, a nummber of my fish developed these sores, mostly in the position shown, and a few on the lower jaw area. they have been gradually dying and im desperately trying to save the rest. just before they die, they seem to lose balance and swim a bi funny for a while. does this look like a bacterial disease? i am now treating the whole tank with Esha 2000 wi#hich is broad spectrum and covers the symptoms im noticing.

anyone to help please. whats the best way of dealing with this?


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I am stumped. I have never seen this before. Check out this link:

Fish Skin Disorders

This is the web site I always use when trying to figure out what is wrong with a sick fish. They will also do email consulting free of charge so you might want to try firing them an email with your pictures and observations. I have no commercial connection with them other than I've bought from them in the past and used their email consulting service when I had my parasitic epidemic - they were great and got back to me fast.


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

Efishency said:


> hello
> 
> following some bad water management, a nummber of my fish developed these sores, mostly in the position shown, and a few on the lower jaw area. they have been gradually dying and im desperately trying to save the rest. just before they die, they seem to lose balance and swim a bi funny for a while. does this look like a bacterial disease? i am now treating the whole tank with Esha 2000 wi#hich is broad spectrum and covers the symptoms im noticing.
> 
> anyone to help please. whats the best way of dealing with this?


Change 20% of the water every day for the next 2 weeks. The sores are internal.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Swim Bladder?


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

From the position of the sore and the bloated belly, I would bet money that these are internal parasites. I had holes in the sides of my fish at one point and it looked like this. They were parasites that had infected the fish's insides and basically ate their way out. Not a pretty picture for sure. Treat with Jungle's antiparasitic although if these are nematodes (camallanus) you will need something stronger. Did you notice any long clear or white poops before they died? That is a sign of parasites.

There is also the possibility of an internal bacterial infection.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Fish that are crowded and live in water that is not clean enough will always develop many problems, it is likely that this is the root cause.


----------

